# Latest DriverApp Update May 2017



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

not applicable


----------



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

you must be using ios?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

`
That is totally bizarre, George.
Mine shows:
1. Satisfaction Requested
2. Satisfaction Delivered
3. Current 5 star satisfaction delivery level

All three of my benchmarks are currently sitting on the required and requisite 100%.

As mentioned previously, my app does seem to present some anomalies compared to others. However, as a true believer, I am prepared to sacrifice minor indiscretions for the greater good.

In regard to the confirmation rate, well.......I am going to give this further thought.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> The "ACCEPTANCE" RATE is KNOW "CONFIRMATION" RATE!!!! Has anybody have this on their latest *ANDROID* Update?


It shows up as "Requests Accepted" and "Trips Cancelled" for me. Latest Android version (v3.138.1).


----------

